# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới

## thanhlong24

Các tay ép xung hàng đầu trên thế giới đã dùng bo mạch chủ đầu bảng của dòng ROG là Rampage V Extreme để phá hàng loạt các kỷ lục ép xung thế giới chỉ trong 1 ngày! Rất cảm ơn G.Skill đã tài trợ cho các ép xung thủ bộ RAM Ripjaws 4 DDR4 và Cooler Master với bộ nguồn khủng V1200.

Các kỷ lục thế giới mới đều được gắn đường link liên kết nhưng chủ yếu là các hạng mục sau:

Xung CPU cao nhất 6.438GHzXung CPU 8 nhân tất cả cao nhất là 6.226GHz với i7-5960XXung RAM DDR4 hơn 4GHz với CPU i7-5930K
Ngoài ra còn các hạng mục khác như 3DMark và Catzilla 1 GPU và đa GPU đều có những kết quả cực kỳ ấn tượng ở dưới. Chúc mừng tất cả các thành viên ép xung là 8Pack, Wizerty, Hazzan, Gunslinger, Slamms và Elmor!



*Các kỷ lục thế giới bị phá và đường liên kết*​Nhấn vào các hình thumbnail để thấy kết quả to hơn.Nhấn vào đường link để xem các kết quả trên HWBot.
Do giới hạn của diễn đàn không thể post table nên tôi sẽ up ảnh chụp màn hình và để lại đường link cho các bạn để kiểm chứng.

​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## chungcuhanoi

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*

chắc nhờ cái OC Socket nên dân OC-er mới xài main ASUS quá. Nhờ có công nghệ đó nên RVE tăng điện thoải mái, chết CPU thì thôi

----------


## anhdgc

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*

xung hơi thấp thớt ơi, chờ mức cao hơn một tí

----------


## chutichht

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*




> xung hơi thấp thớt ơi, chờ mức cao hơn một tí


từ tứ bác, âu cũng vì lý do hàng còn mới nên chưa có nhiều OC chuyên nghiệp được tiếp cận nên chưa có nhiều kết quả.

----------


## sonseo9x5s

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*

ép xung Ram bằng cách nào nhể ai biet hương dẫn chi tiết chút nha

----------


## quangminh01

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*




> ép xung Ram bằng cách nào nhể ai biet hương dẫn chi tiết chút nha


kéo timing ram xuống thấp hoặc kéo xung nhịp lên cao

----------


## giahuy76

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*

mình khá là thích cách ép này nek, đơn giản và hiệu quả

----------


## yentatoo

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*

ngon, xung cao hơn tì nữa thì tuyệt

----------


## toan102

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*




> ngon, xung cao hơn tì nữa thì tuyệt


vào ngày là có ấy mà, dân OC ghiên mấy chuyện này lắm

----------


## hoangdatst

*Trả lời: Rampage V Extreme thống trị toàn bộ các hạng mục ép xung thế giới*




> chắc nhờ cái OC Socket nên dân OC-er mới xài main ASUS quá. Nhờ có công nghệ đó nên RVE tăng điện thoải mái, chết CPU thì thôi


thế thì nguy hiểm lắm chứ chẳng đùa

----------

